# Woher Intense Tech Manual?



## Myrkskog (7. April 2009)

Wo bekommt man denn bitte ein Manual für ein Intense M3 von 2006? Ich finde auf der Intense Seite überhaupt keine Downloads.
Danke im Voraus


----------



## Shocker (7. April 2009)

nach was im speziellen suchst du für infos????
FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Myrkskog (8. April 2009)

Eigentlich nach einer Explosionszeichnung vom Hinterbau


----------

